# Is she allowed to use her skills?



## kezzo

I made fun of a woman because she is practicing kickboxing since 10 years. She claimed she can beat me up easily. I made fun of her till she suggested to prove it to me. Of course i agreed - she is just a woman! Now i am not sure anymore whether this was a clever idea. Now she leaves me no choice. Either i fight her or I have to admit in front of everybody that I am a wimp and a coward. I am not going to admit I am afraid of a woman. Can anyone tell me if i have a chance?


----------



## PrideNeverDies

I personally, wouldnt fight her lol

I wouldnt fight gina carano for example , and in all honesty, if i did connect i dont want to hurt her

You arent afraid of a woman, you're afraid of a very talented fighter .. You have an old fashioned gender pride thing , face it, there will be some women who are better than you

If I was you, apologize to her for your attitud

But with you starting the argument and yout attitude .. Maybe you need to take the beating


----------



## kezzo

jeevan said:


> I personally, wouldnt fight her lol
> 
> I wouldnt fight gina carano for example , and in all honesty, if i did connect i dont want to hurt her
> 
> You arent afraid of a woman, you're afraid of a very talented fighter .. You have an old fashioned gender pride thing , face it, there will be some women who are better than you
> 
> If I was you, apologize to her for your attitud
> 
> But with you starting the argument and yout attitude .. Maybe you need to take the beating


I already did apologize. But she doesnt accept it. I told her stupidly that I make her clean my shoes because that what women can do best. Now she is using this one on me. But I will not do that! Not to a woman!!!


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Wow .. You're backwards thinking .. I think you deserve to get beaten, because you seem to have pushed her too far .. You have too be a man and accept the mess you got into

Im guessing you come from a culture where women are treated like a weaker sex ?

You could be the real coward and run away .. Or just refuse to fight her, and Accept you're scared .. There's nothing wrong woth that

Take the beating .. An just rememeber in future .. Some women will be able to beat you

Backing out wouldnt be a problem .. Im scared of some women ive seen , there muay thai is better tham mine

I hope she beats your sexist attitude out of you


----------



## Agentman

Fight her. Either prove youre better or take the beating.

MMA is undoubtedly a mans world for the most part but there are a growing number of women getting involved and some of those women are talented and credible. Most of the women Ive trained with have struggled to find match ups and find that guys dont give it their all when sparring with them and this is frustrating for those who want to learn, develop and be taken seriously.

Personally, if this woman is responding to your comment about her only being fit to clean your shoes by threatening to beat the shit out of you then she gets my respect. Lets look at it this way, she has no hesitation about facing you and youre the one here pontificating about whether to take her up on her challenge or not so whos the real 'man'?


----------



## photographymatt

*bring bring, bring bring* hello? yes. hi mate, its the 1950s. they want their attitude back :-D

would that be ok to say to a bloke? no, if someone has put that much work in....dont be a dick :-D


----------



## kezzo

Agentman said:


> Fight her. Either prove youre better or take the beating.
> 
> MMA is undoubtedly a mans world for the most part but there are a growing number of women getting involved and some of those women are talented and credible. Most of the women Ive trained with have struggled to find match ups and find that guys dont give it their all when sparring with them and this is frustrating for those who want to learn, develop and be taken seriously.
> 
> Personally, if this woman is responding to your comment about her only being fit to clean your shoes by threatening to beat the shit out of you then she gets my respect. Lets look at it this way, she has no hesitation about facing you and youre the one here pontificating about whether to take her up on her challenge or not so whos the real 'man'?


I dont want to be proven by her that man can do that too. So I think I dont fight her.


----------



## JN9

I think you should change your attitude when it comes to fighters man/woman/pro/trainers... I think the majority of people involved in mma have respect for anyone that will to have a go at it.

I say fight her... I know who I'm backing!


----------



## marc




----------



## Agentman

Wherever it is you train I'm quite dissappointed that your coach doesnt seem to have jumped in to put a stop to all of this.

Any coach running a tight ship has a responsibility to try and keep the team ticking over and avoid stuff like this. Sometimes tempers fray or things get said that shouldnt but the coach should be sorting it out once and for all, whether that means fighting each other (which I generally dont recommend between team mates) or some other solution.

In either case looking at it from the perspective of the female involved, who wants to turn up to ANY club and get verbally abused or ridiculed? You have to take responsibility for what youve said but if your coach isnt laying the law down on this kind of stuff, well...


----------



## kezzo

Agentman said:


> Wherever it is you train I'm quite dissappointed that your coach doesnt seem to have jumped in to put a stop to all of this.
> 
> Any coach running a tight ship has a responsibility to try and keep the team ticking over and avoid stuff like this. Sometimes tempers fray or things get said that shouldnt but the coach should be sorting it out once and for all, whether that means fighting each other (which I generally dont recommend between team mates) or some other solution.
> 
> In either case looking at it from the perspective of the female involved, who wants to turn up to ANY club and get verbally abused or ridiculed? You have to take responsibility for what youve said but if your coach isnt laying the law down on this kind of stuff, well...


I do not train any martial arts. So I dont have a coach.


----------



## leeoliber

Mate, it wasn't her fault pushing you to fight her. So,that's your lesson. In our practice session, I was team-up with lovely lady but after wards she turns to angry monster beating me. I caught empty handed when diceded to take easy on her. The only thing that I can do is to block and step back everytime she strikes. The next session, my teammate got the same experiences I had.. hehehe


----------



## photographymatt

kezzo said:


> I do not train any martial arts. So I dont have a coach.


what are you doing on this forum then? you know, the uk mixed martial art forum


----------



## Kunoichi

kezzo said:


> I told her stupidly that I make her clean my shoes because that what women can do best. Now she is using this one on me. But I will not do that! Not to a woman!!!





jeevan said:


> But with you starting the argument and yout attitude .. Maybe you need to take the beating


Let us know of the outcome


----------



## kezzo

Kunoichi said:


> Let us know of the outcome


I am gonna face her tomorrow. Any more good advices?


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Wear a cup or two .. She'll probably want to stop you breeding

Just apologize again .. And mean it

No sexist comments !!

You could pretend you're not right in the head, and she might take sympathy on you?

If she does attack you .. Knowing its a combat gym, she should expect you to fight back at 100% .. basically, if she hits you, youre gonna have to hit her back


----------



## leeoliber

photographymatt said:


> what are you doing on this forum then? you know, the uk mixed martial art forum


Right Mate, what was kezzo's motive here in MMA forum sites.. Maybe he's looking for a back-up.. Well, the ring, octagon, or the mat was set for 3 persons. Kezzo, the Amazon(the girl he tease), and the referee.. Could someone post a video link during there fight.. Please.. hehehe


----------



## kezzo

leeoliber said:


> Right Mate, what was kezzo's motive here in MMA forum sites


You are MA experts on this side. So you are the best to ask. I want to know if she is allowed to use her skills against someone untrained like me. If she doesnt I can tell her and she wont fight! I dont want to beg for mercy - not to a woman!


----------



## leeoliber

I wanna ask you something, Kezzo.. What did you tell her that makes her to challenge you to fight?


----------



## kezzo

leeoliber said:


> I wanna ask you something, Kezzo.. What did you tell her that makes her to challenge you to fight?


I said a lot of awful things. At that time I was sure she is just a woman and cannot do anything to me. I guess she wants to prove something now.


----------



## Agentman

All of this would probably be solved if you just fessed up, apologised for being a tool and told her you would endeavor to do better in the future. Youve told us several times that what you said was wrong so it shouldnt be too hard to tell her the same.

As for whether it would be fair for her to use her 'skills' - I think its pretty daft of you to stir up a hornets nest and then even question whether or not she should be allowed to use the full repetoir of skills at her disposal. What kind of fight were you expecting?


----------



## kezzo

Agentman said:


> All of this would probably be solved if you just fessed up, apologised for being a tool and told her you would endeavor to do better in the future. Youve told us several times that what you said was wrong so it shouldnt be too hard to tell her the same.
> 
> As for whether it would be fair for her to use her 'skills' - I think its pretty daft of you to stir up a hornets nest and then even question whether or not she should be allowed to use the full repetoir of skills at her disposal. What kind of fight were you expecting?


I dont want to apologise to her. Doing that would mean she wins.

I dont think there will be any rules in that fight.


----------



## Agentman

Well clearly youve already made your mind up so I'm not sure why you needed us at all!

As for not wanting to apologise 'because that means she wins'. No, apologising means youre not an arsehole. Shes already 'won' because you were wrong in the first place and if you fight you will still be seen as the loser regardless as to who actually wins the bout of fisticuffs. You'll either be the guy who got his ass kicked or the guy who beat up a woman to prove what a sexist idiot he is.

Apologising isnt a bad thing when you know youre wrong - which youve already admitted here - and I'm getting the impression that the only reason you wont apologise is because she is a woman.


----------



## leeoliber

Remember you started your own dilemma. Its all up to you.. Agentman is right... I think you are a grown man... She just want to teach you a lesson... And still she's still having patience to you by challenging you to fight her. Other would just beat you down..

Admitting that you'd made some mistake isn't a down fall for a man but an achievement. Knowing that there's someone else much stronger than himself....


----------



## photographymatt

I meant you say you dont do any martial arts....how did you get into the situation where a kickboxer wants to kick your ass. where were you? this in a random pub or similar?


----------



## kezzo

leeoliber said:


> Remember you started your own dilemma. Its all up to you.. Agentman is right... I think you are a grown man... She just want to teach you a lesson... And still she's still having patience to you by challenging you to fight her. Other would just beat you down..
> 
> Admitting that you'd made some mistake isn't a down fall for a man but an achievement. Knowing that there's someone else much stronger than himself....


I dont believe that girlygirl is stronger. She is smaller and about 3 years younger (I am 21).


----------



## kezzo

photographymatt said:


> I meant you say you dont do any martial arts....how did you get into the situation where a kickboxer wants to kick your ass. where were you? this in a random pub or similar?


I was out and meet her friend. She came and we were talking about hobbys and she made a big mistake saying she is kickboxing.


----------



## JN9

I'm trying so hard not to rise to this...

Sod it... I hope she knocks you out!


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Lmao she'll probably beat u using 10% of her skill set


----------



## leeoliber

kezzo said:


> I dont believe that girlygirl is stronger. She is smaller and about 3 years younger (I am 21).


hahaay!.. It's your fualt Kezzo.. Hope she beat up to pieces... Knocks you out in front of many people with cameras in your hand and upload it in youtube. Sorry! We can't help you here... She's just having little patience of you but blown it out.. Its too late for you... I hope you will learn a lesson... Not all woman are weak.


----------



## kezzo

So I dont go and see her. I dont want to beg for mercy.


----------



## JN9

Are you for real..? I can't quite figure you out...


----------



## leeoliber

We already told you that ask an apology to her and accept what you've done is a big mistake. But you always insist that yo are much more stronger than her. If you keep on saying that.. I'm sure she will beat you...


----------



## kezzo

leeoliber said:


> We already told you that ask an apology to her and accept what you've done is a big mistake. But you always insist that yo are much more stronger than her. If you keep on saying that.. I'm sure she will beat you...


I already apologized but she didnt accept it. She wants me to pay the consequences of my saying.


----------



## photographymatt

kezzo said:


> I was out and meet her friend. She came and we were talking about hobbys and she made a big mistake saying she is kickboxing.


why was it a big mistake saying she is a kickboxer? female fighters are hard mate! not as common as male fighters but the ones that do that I have met are horrid to spar with  I reccommend you either hide from her, or buy a bag of peas for your blackeye/fat lip :-D


----------



## Kunoichi

kezzo said:


> But I will not do that! Not to a woman!!!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

kezzo said:


> I do not train any martial arts. So I dont have a coach.


Woops! Your Gettin servvvvvvedd! haha, Good luck with that! From your gramma i can see that your young and still wet behind the ears!

so ill help ya out a little bit:

Lesson 1: Do not piss off Woman! EVER!!!!

Lesson 2: Do NOT piss off Woman! EVER!!!! Especially one who knows MA and your a Noob.

Lesson 3: Relocate your never gona live this down!


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Im gonna join kez with the trolling

Yeahh .. Women should be in the kitchen .. They need us men to look aftrr them since they're inferior

Bitch better recognoze she a bitch


----------



## JN9

If nothing else this thread does prove what I really like about the MA community. Before I stepped into the gym I was massively worried (as I'm sure many other people were) that I was about to step into a room full of idiots who wanted nothing more than to smash my face in.

Luckily I mustered up the balls to go along and was pleasantly surprised to find that everyone there had nothing but respect for anyone (and I mean anyone) that came along to train with them. No egos, just determination to reach their goals and help everyone reach their goals (whatever they may be).

If kezzo is serious then I think he should do the decent thing and go along to a few of this girls training sessions. Think he'll change his point of veiw pretty quickly...


----------



## Agentman

"she made a big mistake saying she does kickboxing..."

Seriously?

You were having a conversation about hobbies, she says shes into kickboxing and you considered that a 'big mistake'?

Really, Ive got to hear your honest explanation as to why you considered that a 'big mistake'...

Anyway, youre on a forum here full of people here who know just how much guts it takes to even train martial arts let alone compete in martial arts and as someone who by his own admission has never done it I personally dont think you have even earned the right to fight this woman regardless as to whether shes offering you out.

Get yourself to a proper martial arts gym, get chucked around and beaten up for six months whilst you learn the basics, take the lumps, pick up the skills and the experience and step into a ring or cage just once for a real fight and then, maybe, you will have earned the right to talk smack to this woman who by all accounts has done all of these things that you havent.


----------



## marc

Once again....


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Agentman said:


> "she made a big mistake saying she does kickboxing..."
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> You were having a conversation about hobbies, she says shes into kickboxing and you considered that a 'big mistake'?
> 
> Really, Ive got to hear your honest explanation as to why you considered that a 'big mistake'...
> 
> Anyway, youre on a forum here full of people here who know just how much guts it takes to even train martial arts let alone compete in martial arts and as someone who by his own admission has never done it I personally dont think you have even earned the right to fight this woman regardless as to whether shes offering you out.
> 
> Get yourself to a proper martial arts gym, get chucked around and beaten up for six months whilst you learn the basics, take the lumps, pick up the skills and the experience and step into a ring or cage just once for a real fight and then, maybe, you will have earned the right to talk smack to this woman who by all accounts has done all of these things that you havent.


Think we should change your Screen name to "The Fountain of Wisdom" haha... Love this guy! LEGEND!


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Hold on IKF rule 134 section 3.2 paraghraph 3 states

"A woma is not allowed to use any skill she has learnt from kickboxing classes, or other martial arts, unless she has permission from her coach, her opponent, and her father" , it then states "any woman found showing disregard for the ikf rules, will have her license revoked and sentenced to life in the kitchen"

I think you're ok mate .. Good job i found that


----------



## spitfire

If youre like the Trolls in the new film :Troll Hunter. Then you are about 30 ft tall. You should just stamp on her.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

spitfire said:


> If youre like the Trolls in the new film :Troll Hunter. Then you are about 30 ft tall. You should just stamp on her.


Unless you have in ingrowing toe nail!


----------



## PrideNeverDies

You could call the popo n say she raped you ? Then she'll be locked up and you can go back to your sexist ways


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

jeevan said:


> You could call the popo n say she raped you ? Then she'll be locked up and you can go back to your sexist ways


Yeh but then she will be able to say

"Your my bitch!"

And i think thats what the poor lads trying to avoid!..


----------



## PrideNeverDies

No! Call the police before a fight happens! Then she wont be a problem


----------



## Agentman

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Think we should change your Screen name to "The Fountain of Wisdom" haha... Love this guy! LEGEND!


Not sure whether this is sarcasm or not...

I do eulogies, birthdays and barmitzvas too by the way!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Agentman said:


> Not sure whether this is sarcasm or not...
> 
> I do eulogies, birthdays and barmitzvas too by the way!


No Sarcasm! lol, I do enjoy your noble agender! (Still no sarcasm!) lol


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Agentman .. He's not bein sarcastic, I think he "likes you" j/k

Wonder what the thread starters stance is on gays fighting jim


----------



## Agentman

jeevan said:


> Agentman .. He's not bein sarcastic, I think he "likes you" j/k
> 
> Wonder what the thread starters stance is on gays fighting jim


Is that likes me or, you know...'likes me'...?: 

Anyway, if this fight doesnt turn out too well for the original poster I'm sure that there will always be a job as a diplomat at the U.N. for him!

...and thats all Ive got. I think weve pretty much discovered the lay of the land with this one!


----------



## leeoliber

jeevan said:


> Hold on IKF rule 134 section 3.2 paraghraph 3 states
> 
> "A woma is not allowed to use any skill she has learnt from kickboxing classes, or other martial arts, unless she has permission from her coach, her opponent, and her father" , it then states "any woman found showing disregard for the ikf rules, will have her license revoked and sentenced to life in the kitchen"
> 
> I think you're ok mate .. Good job i found that


I think you are right mate. But the problem is, he was invited to fight with her inside the gym (probably a practice match with pads). And it is a challenge or a dare not a street fight. I think it is not against the rules right. And she didn't beat Kezzo yet, cuz that woman is waiting for kezzo steps on the ring.

I think the woman just want to teach him a lesson that he should respect or under estimate a woman (especially with knowledge about MMA).


----------



## kezzo

I shouldnt have faced her. She is so mean und cruel.


----------



## kristenufclee

Yeah its allowed to everyone!!!


----------



## kev3383

stop talking shit man post like this piss me right off.


----------

